# Rescued Ball Python with unusual markings



## Two Bananas Marinade (Aug 26, 2009)

The local animal shelter called me today and said they had a python that was a rescue. Not really sure how they got him/her. They wanted to know if I wanted it. So I drove down and picked it up. He is a beauty. I think. Anyway I cannot keep him but I have a friend that keeps snakes(he has a retic). I named the python Little Richard because of the marking behind his head. Tll me what you think.


----------



## koikaren (Aug 26, 2009)

what a beauty!


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 26, 2009)

He's kind of unusual, I'd keep him.


...Jefroka


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Aug 27, 2009)

My daughter is freaked out by him. She like the lizards but snakes are not happenin. Plus I have three lizards and four dogs and a cat. I just didn't want him to be put down and I had a friend I knew would take him.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 27, 2009)

_Its a very nice reduced pattern BP. :-D _


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 28, 2009)

Great looking snake. TOO bad you can't keep him.


----------



## jmiles50 (Aug 28, 2009)

I kept ball pythons for years, and I think they make the best snake to have for a pet You sure got a pretty one there!!!


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks.I do wish I could have kept him. The guy that got him was happy so all is good.


----------

